# Hot Spots Between Toes



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm sorry, sounds like you need to have the vet take a look and make sure it's not a yeast infection. It's so itchy and will drive your dog crazy. Some people have home made remedies but I've never had success and it has taken meds to knock it out. In addition to whatever medicine is applied, you will need to make sure between the toes is dried very well every time the dog goes outside. Use a towel or some people even put a blow dryer by the back door and blow dry between the toes. I really would get a vet to look at it asap. It can get worse and spread between all the pads of the feet if it's left unchecked. Sorry, it's no fun I know.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

While your waiting to see the vet, I'd put a cone on her so she cannot lick it and make it worse.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thank you for your response. I have been keeping a close eye on her to make sure she isn't licking. I think I will make a vet appointment to ensure that it doesn't spread!
Unfortunately for my 1 year old puppy, the cone is not an option!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

try putting a sock on his foot. They lick more than you realize


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Chester had something similar the vet told us it was an allergy and gave us a steroid spray. It only happened after we started taking him to different lakes when we went camping. We also used gold bond powder on his paws it worked wonders. Since the steroid shot and spray he has been totally fine.. Not too sure what caused it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

This happened to Charlie when I had him a few months. I had vet check it and he had licked it raw. Some steroids and powder for drying it and he was good in a few days. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks all! I have been putting a steriod cream on it and it went away after a couple of days. 
I tried her back at the same lake yesterday and so far so good! I am starting to wonder if maybe she got sand or something stuck between her toes and it caused her to lick?
I am keeping an eye on her though to make sure that it doesn't come back! 
I have heard that Gold Bond (Yellow or Green) work really well for hot spots!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

It could also be some type of bacterial infection from the water, several lakes and other bodies of water have had trouble with bacteria in them this year due to the high temps. 

I have a bottle of Vetericyn I keep on hand, it works very well on a variety of things including hot spots, but I would consult with your Vet first to be sure it's not something more serious. 


Vetericyn One-step wound and skin care that works naturally with your animal's immune system


----------



## Kora2014 (Sep 15, 2014)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> It could also be some type of bacterial infection from the water, several lakes and other bodies of water have had trouble with bacteria in them this year due to the high temps.
> 
> I have a bottle of Vetericyn I keep on hand, it works very well on a variety of things including hot spots, but I would consult with your Vet first to be sure it's not something more serious.
> 
> ...


Thank you!! I will definitely check this out! It is sold at our local pet store so I will get some to keep on hand!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've used the Vetericyn on several different minor things, it works really well. 
My Vet clinic uses it and recommended it.


----------



## Nalabean7220 (Apr 29, 2021)

My 10 month old golden named Nala has 2 of these scab-like sores between her front toes and also on her hind legs. The vet gave her Gentamicin/Betamethasone (gen) Spray 240mL, but it doesn't seem to be doing much. I've uploaded some pictures. Has anyone else seen something similar on their golden's paws?


----------



## GoldenRescuer (May 29, 2021)

Yes, I am working with my girl who got a hot spot going between her toes - She tends to be an anxious, compulsive licker.

Time, attention, Vets BEST spray, hair drier, and now for some Gold Bond powder. She is gradually losing her sight but fortunately, she LOVES being Brushed. Time: attention, pats, walks, and brush daily.


----------

